# Das Ding mit den Angelknoten!



## TobBok (14. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute.

Ich hatte ja in meiner Vorstellung bereits geschrieben, dass ich noch so meine Probleme mit einigen Angelknoten habe. Könnt ihr mir eine Liste von Angelknoten sagen, die man als Anfänger so braucht und ggf dazu auch Links zu YouTube-Videos schicken?
Universelle Knoten sollten für den Anfang reichen - nen Clinch Knoten krieg ich schon hin. 
Das wäre ganz cool, weil nur dort sieht man die Handhaltung wirklich - und da ich nicht so handwerklich begabt bin, sondern das ganze visuell erfassen muss, wäre das hilfreich.

lg


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Oktober 2018)

Bitteschön : http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## TobBok (14. Oktober 2018)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Bitteschön : http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


Danke. Die Seite kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Oktober 2018)

Die Zeitschrift Blinker hat auch ein kleines Heft rausgebracht mit den wichtigsten Knoten für alle Anwendungen. Einfach mal nach "Blinker Knoten" googeln, da findest du das PDF.


----------



## TobBok (14. Oktober 2018)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Zeitschrift Blinker hat auch ein kleines Heft rausgebracht mit den wichtigsten Knoten für alle Anwendungen. Einfach mal nach "Blinker Knoten" googeln, da findest du das PDF.



Ja. Das kenne ich schon. Da fehlt leider die Handhaltung. Und die muss ich sehen ums nachzuahmen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Oktober 2018)

Meine zwei Lieblingsknoten:

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/fg-knoten-anleitung-schnuere-verbinden

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/palomar-knoten-drop-shot-montage

Unten hast Du dann auch noch weitere Links zu den anderen Knoten. Was den FG knoten betrifft, schau Dir meine Antwort in diesem Thread an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Also ich nutze für Hauptschnur mit Wirbel verbinden nur noch den Palomar. Habe vorher immer den normalen Clinchknoten gemacht. Aber der Palomar hält so massivst mehr aus, das ist krass. Habe ich bei Hängern im Kanal gemerkt. Beim Clinch riss der Köder nach etwas stärkerem Zug ab. Beim Palomar habe ich das kaum geschafft...


----------



## Bilch (15. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also ich nutze für Hauptschnur mit Wirbel verbinden nur noch den Palomar. Habe vorher immer den normalen Clinchknoten gemacht. Aber der Palomar hält so massivst mehr aus, das ist krass. Habe ich bei Hängern im Kanal gemerkt. Beim Clinch riss der Köder nach etwas stärkerem Zug ab. Beim Palomar habe ich das kaum geschafft...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe genau dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe jahrelang den verbesserten Clinch knoten verwendet bis ich einmal eine wilde 50+ ReFo beobachten musste wie sie mit dem Spinner im Mund davonschwimmt. Ich habe dann zuerst den verbesserten Grinner Knoten verwendet, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war, jetzt aber fast nur noch den Palomar Knoten (für die Geflochtene benutze ich aber immer noch den Grinner Knoten)


----------



## trawar (15. Oktober 2018)

Lade dir doch mal ein paar Apss auf dein Smartphone, so hast du direkt alles dabei.


----------



## TobBok (15. Oktober 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Lade dir doch mal ein paar Apss auf dein Smartphone, so hast du direkt alles dabei.


Leider gibt es keine Apps, die die Handhaltung beinhalten. Die Schlaufen krieg ich am Ende schon hin - ich muss nur die Handhaltung nachahmen können.
Angelknotenpage hat zumindestens die wichtigsten Anwendungen.


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also ich nutze für Hauptschnur mit Wirbel verbinden nur noch den Palomar. Habe vorher immer den normalen Clinchknoten gemacht. Aber der Palomar hält so massivst mehr aus, das ist krass. Habe ich bei Hängern im Kanal gemerkt. Beim Clinch riss der Köder nach etwas stärkerem Zug ab. Beim Palomar habe ich das kaum geschafft...


Danke. Behalte ich im Hinterkopf. Der Palomar sah jetzt auch nicht so schwierig aus.

Habe gestern auch  mehrfach den Centauri-Knoten vernünftig gebunden gekriegt.
Bin minimal stolz.


----------



## TobBok (23. Oktober 2018)

Okay. Ein paar Übungen später habe ich jetzt den Palomar-Knoten, Grinner-Knoten, Clinch-Knoten und den Centauri-Knoten vernünftig gebunden bekommen.
Sollte als Auswahl von Knoten zu Öse reichen, oder?
Bei der Verbindung von Schnur zu Schnur tu ich mir noch etwas schwer. Der @Bilch hatte ja den FG-Knoten geschrieben. Da verhaspel ich mich ständig.
Welche haltbaren Schnur zu Schnur-Knoten verwendet ihr sonst so?

Gibts außerdem Tipps für Plättchenhakenknoten an kleinen Haken? Bei meinen großen Fingern steckten die am Ende immer minimal in meiner Hornhaut >.<

lg


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Oktober 2018)

TobBok schrieb:


> Welche haltbaren Schnur zu Schnur-Knoten verwendet ihr sonst so?



http://angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm
Der funktioniert super. (FG ist mir auch zu fummelig )


----------



## Mork (23. Oktober 2018)

TobBok schrieb:


> Bei der Verbindung von Schnur zu Schnur tu ich mir noch etwas schwer. Der @Bilch hatte ja den FG-Knoten geschrieben. Da verhaspel ich mich ständig.
> Welche haltbaren Schnur zu Schnur-Knoten verwendet ihr sonst so?


Ich verwende nur den verbesserten Albright Knoten. Bild siehe hier:
https://docplayer.org/15079208-Teil...noten-schnur-an-schnur-von-andreas-glock.html
Seite 5

Der hält bei mir bisher Perfekt. Ist noch keinmal gerissen. Allerdings habe ich irgendwie eine 10%ige Chance den Knoten falsch zu binden und beim zuziehen geht er wieder auf. Aber wenn er hält, dann hält er bombenfest. Läuft auch gut durch die Rutenringe.

Als Hinweis: Man legt mit der Mono den Bogen (in Grau im Bild) und die geflochtene wird aktiv geführt ( in Gelb). 

Beim zuziehen, nehme ich erst beide Enden (sowohl Mono als Geflochtene) und ziehe entgegengesetzt. Dann befeuchtn und mit jeweils nur einem Ende zuziehen.

Dadurch, dass ich nur mein Fluorcarbonvorfach damit anknote, brauche ich den Knoten auch nicht ganz so oft.

Gruß
Mork


----------



## TobBok (23. Oktober 2018)

So wie ich das lese ist der verbesserte Albright geeignet, sofern man unterschiedlich dicke Schnüre zusammenbringt? (ich denke nicht, dass ich je zwei gleich-dicke Schnüre verbinde....)
Geht also auch Mono-an-Mono und Multi-an-Multi?


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2018)

Moin, um zwei Schnüre zu verbinden gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres als den Mahin-Knoten. Im Gegensatz zu (fast?) allen anderen Knoten zeigen bei dem die abgeschnittenen Schnurenden in entgegengesetzter Wurfrichtung. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Bandito_MK (23. Oktober 2018)

Um zwei Schnüre miteinander zu verbinden nehme ich den doppelten Grinner - und hier in dem Video wird das sehr gut erklärt und gezeigt:


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2018)

Auch ein sehr guter Knoten,vom Spezi.


----------



## Bilch (23. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, um zwei Schnüre zu verbinden gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres als den Mahin-Knoten. Im Gegensatz zu (fast?) allen anderen Knoten zeigen bei dem die abgeschnittenen Schnurenden in entgegengesetzter Wurfrichtung. Grüße JK



Ich kenne diesen Knoten nicht, aber offensichtlich ein sehr guter Knoten. Das Problem mit dem Albright Knoten ist gerade dass man mit dem FC eine Schlaufe macht – der FC ist so erstens gedoppelt was den Knoten dicker macht und zweitens zeigt das abgeschnittene Ende von FC gegen die Rutenringe, so das der Knoten nicht so sanft durch die Ringe gleitet – bei einem langen Vorfach und schmalen Ringen wie beim UL Spinnen kann das schon deutlich die Wurfweite beeinflussen. Beim FG Knoten hat man dieses Problem nicht. Dazu hat er auch eine bessere Tragkraft.



TobBok schrieb:


> Der @Bilch hatte ja den FG-Knoten geschrieben. Da verhaspel ich mich ständig.



Hast Du es so gemacht wie in diesem Video gezeigt ist?


----------



## TobBok (23. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, um zwei Schnüre zu verbinden gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres als den Mahin-Knoten. Im Gegensatz zu (fast?) allen anderen Knoten zeigen bei dem die abgeschnittenen Schnurenden in entgegengesetzter Wurfrichtung.


Der sieht machbar aus. Werde ich ausprobieren. Danke.


Bilch schrieb:


> Hast Du es so gemacht wie in diesem Video gezeigt ist?


ich hab mir mehrere Videos angeschaut und es ausprobiert.
Ich verstehe weder die Anleitungen, noch kann ich wirklich erkennen, was er treibt. Scheint alles sehr sehr fummelig.
An der Stelle sollte ich vllt anfügen, dass ich ohnehin quasi beim Spinnfischen nur mit Stahlvorfach arbeiten werde, weil wir überall Hechte in den Beständen.
Den Schnur-An-Schnur-Knoten werd ich wohl fürs Weißfisch-Angeln nutzen - aber auch dafür sorge ich den optimalsten Knoten.

In dem Zusammenhang unterscheidet ihr zwischen Knoten, die also auch entgegen oder mit der Wurfrichtung laufen - muss man sich auch erstmal merken^^


----------



## Bilch (23. Oktober 2018)

Um die Geflochtene mit dem Wirbel von dem Stahlvorfach zu verbinden benutze ich den verbesserten Grinner Knoten.

Von den Montagen beim Weißfisch-Angeln habe ich aber leider null Ahnung und weiß auch nicht was für Knoten man da braucht.


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Von den Montagen beim Weißfisch-Angeln habe ich aber leider null Ahnung und weiß auch nicht was für Knoten man da braucht


Da fällt mir n Stopperknoten ein, Schlaufenmontagen zum Feedern, Seitenarmmontage, Knoten zum Haken binden, usw. Aber auch alles kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## TobBok (23. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da fällt mir n Stopperknoten ein, Schlaufenmontagen zum Feedern, Seitenarmmontage, Knoten zum Haken binden, usw. Aber auch alles kein Hexenwerk.


Gut. Den Stopperknoten krieg ich scon auf die Reihe. Die Schlaufenmontage mit den drei Chirugenschlaufen hab ich gepropt. Seitenarm...sicherlich auch einfach?
Nur das mit dem Plättchenhaken ist noch so eine Sache.



> Um die Geflochtene mit dem Wirbel von dem Stahlvorfach zu verbinden benutze ich den verbesserten Grinner Knoten.


Gut. Wenn ich den normalen Grinner drauf hab, sollte das ja kein Problem sein.
Zu deinem FG-Knoten hab ich mir jetzt nochmal Videos angesehen.
Aus irgendeinem Grund kriegt keiner auf YouTube es auf die Reihe das Teil aus einer Perspektive zu binden, die für mich als Anfänger Sinn ergibt.


----------



## trawar (23. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/fg-knoten-anleitung-schnuere-verbinden


----------



## Bilch (24. Oktober 2018)

Als ich zum ersten Mal versuchte den FG Knoten zu binden, betrachtete ich mich selbst als total inkompetent. Der Versuch war ein totaler Misserfolg. Nach weiteren Misserfolgen habe ich beschlossen, dass der FG einfach zu kompliziert für mich ist und bin bei den Albright Knoten gelandet. Wegen der schon beschriebenen Nachteile des Albright Knotens wollte ich unbedingt den FG Knoten meistern. Und auf einmal ist mir einfach gelungen. Jetzt habe ich den Knoten auch mitten im Wasser in ein paar Minuten gebunden.

P.S. Du hast eine PN


----------



## Rannebert (24. Oktober 2018)

TobBok schrieb:


> ich hab mir mehrere Videos angeschaut und es ausprobiert.
> Ich verstehe weder die Anleitungen, noch kann ich wirklich erkennen, was er treibt. Scheint alles sehr sehr fummelig.








Wenn Du der Englischen Sprache einigermassen mächtig bist, dann sollte das Video sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Purist (24. Oktober 2018)

TobBok schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund kriegt keiner auf YouTube es auf die Reihe das Teil aus einer Perspektive zu binden, die für mich als Anfänger Sinn ergibt.



Warum brauchst du die Perspektive?
Es geht nicht um richtig oder falsche Hand- und Fingerhaltung. Die meisten Knoten werden mit maximal 2-3 Fingern pro Hand gebunden. In der Regel sind das Daumen, Zeige- und bei Bedarf noch der Mittelfinger beider Hände.
Einen Knoten lernst du am schnellsten, wenn du dich hinsetzt und selber probierst ihn "irgendwie" mit deinen Fingern zu binden. Erlaubt ist, was funktioniert (!) Das kann dann auch mal 10-30min dauern, bis da etwas Brauchbares herauskommt.
Hast du ein paar Knoten gelernt wirst du merken, dass du auch andere, evtl. sogar deutlich schwierigere, sehr viel schneller binden kannst. Letztlich hält man Schnur/Haken/Wirbel usw. immer sehr ähnlich, egal welchen Knoten man bindet.


----------



## TobBok (24. Oktober 2018)

Purist schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du die Perspektive?


Weil ich es ohne Perspektive nicht kann. Liegt an meinem allgemeinen handwerklichen Unkönnen & der Tatsache, dass ich aus geschriebenen Anleitungen selten schlau werde.
Grinner-Knoten-Schlaufe
Als Beispiel: Ich habe mehrere Anleitungen zum Grinner-Knoten mehrfach gelesen, saß 2 Stunden davor. Habe nie einen fertig gestellt bekommen.
Ohne visuelle Anleitung wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen, wie ich die Schnur um die paralell gelegte Schlaufe gewickelt bekomme, indem ich einfach die Schlaufe an einer bestimmten Stelle festhalte.
Menschen sind verschieden. Ich hab zwar nen Abitur, aber für solche Dinge fehlt mir das Talent solche Dinge zu verstehen.


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Das Blinker-Video zum FG-Knoten ist gut, bleib dran, bis es klappt. Den FG werde ich auch lernen, Albright ist für die Ringe nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Fluorocarbon-Vorfach werde ich zukünftig nicht länger als 75cm wählen, damit der Knoten möglichst nicht in die Ringe gelangt, was in der Dunkelheit aber nicht immer zu verhindern ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Oktober 2018)

https://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Da mal nachschauen. Die Anleitungen sind Bild für Bild anzusehen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Oktober 2018)

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/ang...ten-monofile-und-geflochtene-schnur-verbinden


----------



## Purist (25. Oktober 2018)

TobBok schrieb:


> Grinner-Knoten-Schlaufe
> Als Beispiel: Ich habe mehrere Anleitungen zum Grinner-Knoten mehrfach gelesen, saß 2 Stunden davor. Habe nie einen fertig gestellt bekommen.
> Ohne visuelle Anleitung wäre ich nicht darauf gekommen, wie ich die Schnur um die paralell gelegte Schlaufe gewickelt bekomme, indem ich einfach die Schlaufe an einer bestimmten Stelle festhalte.



Da hast du es doch schon. Ich gebe ja gerne zu, solche Schaubilder sind abstrakt. Der Trick ist aber, es zu lernen sich im Kopf zu überlegen, wie man sowas richtig hält, damit man es auch binden kann. Genau das ist die größte Schwierigkeit beim Knotenbinden (!), die andere ist, wie man das Zuziehen des Knotens gestaltet, damit er sauber wird und dabei die Schnur nicht unnötig beschädigt. Letzteres siehst du in keinem Schaubild und selbst per Video ist das nicht vermittelbar. 



TobBok schrieb:


> Menschen sind verschieden.



Wir Menschen sind uns alle sehr viel ähnlicher als uns lieb ist. 
Bei denen mit "zwei linken Händen" merke ich nur immer, dass da eine Mischung von Bequemlichkeit und "das können ja andere machen" das eigene Erlernen völlig blockiert. Wenn dann schon vor Versuchen, Übungen das "ich kann es nicht" kommt, wird's ein lebenslanges Problem bleiben- unnötiger Weise. 



TobBok schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nen Abitur, aber für solche Dinge fehlt mir das Talent solche Dinge zu verstehen.



Hat heute fast jeder zweite Schulabgänger, dabei war das vor 20 Jahren schon nicht sehr schwer


----------



## TobBok (25. Oktober 2018)

Gut. Danke für die Menge an Hilfestellungen.
Bin dann mal weg ins Trainingslager und auch Schnur-an-Schnur-Knoten üben.


----------



## kneew (4. Dezember 2018)

Das Knoten lernen/erlernen kann man ganz gut, wenn Du es von jemanden drei - vier mal gezeigt bekommst. dann erst fängt dein kopf an sich daran zu erinneren wie es der jenige Dir gezeigt hat.. Und lass es Dir schön vorzeigen und dann machst in seinem beisein, auch noch mal zwei - drei knoten.  Zu hause übst das ganze dann und wenn am Wasser bist, damm fällt Dir genau dieser oder der andere Knoten ein und Du bekommst ihn auch so hin. Üben kannst immer und überall pack Dir ne Rolle Sehne in die Tasche und was zum abschneiden der Schnur und los gehts.. Hab auch so einen Freund der immer sagt ja mach mal ich kann das nicht aber ich mach es nicht mir doch egal wie er seinen Fisch fängt.. Dann macht er von sich aus..  ich begeister mich für so fast jeden Knoten und bin erst Zufrieden wenn der Knoten auch so ausschaut, wie ich ihn eins mal vorgeziegt bekommen habe.. Nur so lernst Du sie aus dem FF viel Glück


----------



## TobBok (12. Dezember 2018)

kneew schrieb:


> Das Knoten lernen/erlernen kann man ganz gut, wenn Du es von jemanden drei - vier mal gezeigt bekommst. dann erst fängt dein kopf an sich daran zu erinneren wie es der jenige Dir gezeigt hat.. Und lass es Dir schön vorzeigen und dann machst in seinem beisein, auch noch mal zwei - drei knoten.  Zu hause übst das ganze dann und wenn am Wasser bist, damm fällt Dir genau dieser oder der andere Knoten ein und Du bekommst ihn auch so hin. Üben kannst immer und überall pack Dir ne Rolle Sehne in die Tasche und was zum abschneiden der Schnur und los gehts.. Hab auch so einen Freund der immer sagt ja mach mal ich kann das nicht aber ich mach es nicht mir doch egal wie er seinen Fisch fängt.. Dann macht er von sich aus..  ich begeister mich für so fast jeden Knoten und bin erst Zufrieden wenn der Knoten auch so ausschaut, wie ich ihn eins mal vorgeziegt bekommen habe.. Nur so lernst Du sie aus dem FF viel Glück



danke für die Hilfestellung. Mittlerweile konnte ich meine Knotenkenntnisse sogar im Haushalt anwenden. Mit Grinnerknoten hab ich mit einer Wels-Mono ein Bild aufgehangen. die haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich das hinkriege.


----------



## Wollebre (12. Januar 2019)

@TobBok

eigentlich brauchst du nur einen einzigen Knoten mit dem du alles binden/verbinden kannst.
Super einfach und kannst schnell im Schlaf....

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFk9DbOnl4A&spfreload=10


----------

